#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  ساخت حیوانات کاغذی

## farah676

با سلام
این هم قسمت اول ساخت ماکت های  کاغذی حیوانات

----------

*aramis*,*azacr*,*hossein mokh*,*jfrras*,*kamalsr1353*,*khebreh*,*moein1973*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*str*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*غزال4*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farah676

با سلام
این هم قسمت دوم حیوانات کاغذی

----------

*aramis*,*azacr*,*hossein mokh*,*jfrras*,*kamalsr1353*,*sardarshams*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*غزال4*

----------


## mohad

سلام
ساخت ماکت کاغذی رو تو وین رر باز می کنم فقط میتونم شکل ببینم توضیح نداره؟

----------

